# Puff 2012 Pipe - Initial Shape Vote Here



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You may choose as many shapes as you like.

Remember, the shapes shown in the photos below are only representative of what some carvers have done with a particular shape in the past. As discussed in the previous thread, each carver will have his own take on the particular shape.

Note: I have grouped the poker/tankard into one choice as I felt the shapes were very similar. I have also simply included one choice for bulldog/rhodesian bent and one for bulldog/rhodesian straight as I thought each carver will have their own interpretation with regards to stem shape, etc.

Also, I have included two choices for calabash, one for the shape in any material and one for gourd calabash only. Be advised that a gourd calabash may not prove to be a viable option due to availability/price. Still, there were a few who seemed interested in one so I thought I'd include it in the poll.

If I've missed any shapes from the previous thread, please let me know.

Here are some pictures of each shape:

Apple

















Author









Billiard









Brandy - 1/8 Bent









Brandy - 1/2 Bent









Bulldog/Rhodesian - Straight

















Bulldog/Rhodesian - Bent


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Calabash - Any Material

















Calabash - Gourd









Canadian

















Cutty









Dublin









LePeltier - Burley









LePeltier - Cognac









Lovet


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Poker/Tankard









































Pot - Bent









Prince


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Zulu


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, John. I only voted for two (Zulu, Prince). I noticed the Pot - Bent does not show up on the poll.

Come on Zulu with a spigot, Zulu with a spigot, Zulu with a spigot...

p


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I noticed the Pot - Bent does not show up on the poll.
> p


Thanks for the heads up. I knew I was bound to miss something!

I'm notified Dave to see if he can add it. If not, just post here if you want to vote for the Pot and I'll keep a running tally.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Put me down for pot then. Been a long time since I smoked any, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Pot - Bent has been added.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> Pot - Bent has been added.


Thanks, Dave.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Wouldn't we ask the carver to make something close to the picture? Otherwise, I don't see the point of even having the pictures.

Now, while neither of the past pipes have been clones of the picture we chose, both carvers were aiming for something in the ball park. That's why the specific pictures seem important. 

There's a world of difference in the details. Look at the two Canadian pictures. Asking for a Radice bulldog with all of its Italian shaping, profile, and dominate heel is totally different than asking for a Danish take on the same shape. And, of course, that cutty is highly unique compared to just any ole carver's take on one.

If I'm the only guy who thinks the details on each picture are worth pouring over, then whatever. But the way this is set up, I don't see why we wouldn't have just chosen from a standard English pipe shape chart instead of highly characteristic pictures.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

The pictures are necessary because not all of us really know what the difference is between a canadian and billiard without pics.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pipe Shape Chart | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I only posted that comment about the specific shape in the picture because I thought the consensus from the last thread was that it wouldn't be cool to show Tinsky a picture of a Boswell (the Canadian for example) or Tim West a Radice and ask him to carve that specific shape.



Commander Quan said:


> I think that it would be doing a disservice to the carver if we were to tell them that we didn't care about their individual taste or talent and that we want a pipe that looks exactly like "X". I wouldn't want to tell Tim West that we wanted him to make us a copy of a Rad Davis, or Boswell, they are completely different styles.
> 
> Once we agree on a shape, the next step should be to approach each carver and say What would your version of a Dublin/Zulu/whatever look like and how much if we ordered X number of them.


This is what I was trying to say in my OP. However, if I misinterpreted this let me know guys and I'll redo the poll so we can vote on specific photos (although some, like the zulus posted, are very close to the same shape so there may be some redundancy there, but I could pick a representative photo or two.)

This may be an issue with trying to solicit bids from multiple carvers. Another thought, how are we going to know in advance what their take on shape would be if they don't have a photo of an existing example? Would they make a sample pipe to show us? A drawing?

Also, I just found out I'm going to be moving cross country at the end of the November so if anyone would like to take over this project let us know and you can start managing this thread. I don't want my schedule to interfer with the selection/procurement of the Puff pipe.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the Poll and Pictures still work as is. If your looking at the pictures and voting on that style...all in all your still picking from the examples shown. At least that's the way I took it. There is always time to find more pictures of different styles after the main focus on shape has been nominated.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the poll is perfect as is and needs no change...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting... The poker seems to be getting the most attention... Come on Zulu!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

C'mon cutty!

Why not vote for the shape, then in the next phase nominate/vote on interpretations, or let the choice of carver work that detail out?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> C'mon cutty!
> 
> Why not vote for the shape, then in the next phase nominate/vote on interpretations, or let the choice of carver work that detail out?


That's what I thought as well, but again, I'm open to whatever the majority wants to do.

+1 on the Cutty.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd be happy with the Cutty.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

indigosmoke said:


> This may be an issue with trying to solicit bids from multiple carvers. Another thought, how are we going to know in advance what their take on shape would be if they don't have a photo of an existing example? Would they make a sample pipe to show us? A drawing?


I think people are going to have to be a little open with this and not have their heart set on 1 or 2 details. Once we get it narrowed down to one specific shape and we accept a bid from someone, we should leave it up to them to do what they do best. I don't think it will be a huge leap of faith to assume the pipes will look good. If someone is going to be upset because the pipe may not be exactly what they pictured in their own mind they should skip this, and just commission their own custom pipe.



indigosmoke said:


> Also, I just found out I'm going to be moving cross country at the end of the November so if anyone would like to take over this project let us know and you can start managing this thread. I don't want my schedule to interfer with the selection/procurement of the Puff pipe.


Where are you moving to John?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I think people are going to have to be a little open with this and not have their heart set on 1 or 2 details. Once we get it narrowed down to one specific shape and we accept a bid from someone, we should leave it up to them to do what they do best. I don't think it will be a huge leap of faith to assume the pipes will look good. If someone is going to be upset because the pipe may not be exactly what they pictured in their own mind they should skip this, and just commission their own custom pipe.


+1 I absolutely agree


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Where are you moving to John?


I'm finally making my escape from Oklahoma. We're moving to the Portland, OR area. I'm more than willing to keep on with the Puff pipe project, but I may need someone to temporarily monitor things for me in late Nov/early Dec when I'm actually in the process of moving. I would think by mid-December I'll be settled in enough to take the lead again. Hopefully, things will be well along by then.

Looks like it's coming down to the Poker, Bent Bully or Zulu. Keep the votes coming fellows.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm finally making my escape from Oklahoma. *We're moving to the Portland, OR area*.


You will find a warm welcome here, John, for sure. Okay, okay - make that an extremely _rainy _welcome, but you know what I mean. :ss

I see a future squid recruit, oh yeah!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Come on Poker/Tankard or Zulu!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> Come on Poker/Tankard or Zulu!!!!












While I didn't vote for the Poker/Tankard, I concede this is a beautiful pipe. Still interested in the spigot option, though.

This is getting good - like a day at the racetrack.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I have one of these, and I love it. Not quite a spigot, but nice...


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

DanR said:


> I have one of these, and I love it. Not quite a spigot, but nice...


AWWWW YYEAHHHH! That's kinda what I was thinking when I helped nominate the Tankard w/ army mount. I think a rounded shank opening might give it better lines, but that right there is a great showing of the idea...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

DanR said:


> I have one of these, and I love it. Not quite a spigot, but nice...


Dan, your pipe has my approval.

:biggrin:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a Peterson, and I have no idea how old it is? I bought mine on ebay and haven't seen many like it since. It smokes great and feels great in the hand too. Mine's a little rougher than the one in the picture, so I'd love to have a new "puff" version.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Only 67 total votes so far??? Come on Puffers, this should be in the upper hundreds!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm finally making my escape from Oklahoma. We're moving to the Portland, OR area. I'm more than willing to keep on with the Puff pipe project, but I may need someone to temporarily monitor things for me in late Nov/early Dec when I'm actually in the process of moving. I would think by mid-December I'll be settled in enough to take the lead again. Hopefully, things will be well along by then.
> 
> Looks like it's coming down to the Poker, Bent Bully or Zulu. Keep the votes coming fellows.


Hey, we may be able to shape up a pipe herf if folks keep immigrating to the rain forest. :grouphug:

Voted for the pot and lovat here, the former is a shape I am interested in trying and the latter the shape of a couple of my best smokers.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:director: Poker...Poker...Poker...!...!...!

ray:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

C'mon bulldog, I have zero interest in a poker.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jsnake said:


> C'mon bulldog, I have zero interest in a poker.


I honestly don't see appeal of a poker... but apparently a lot of people do.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I honestly don't see appeal of a poker... but apparently a lot of people do.


Ditto! Not a big fan. But thats okay, thats why we vote! My votes been cast, nothing else to do but wait :thumb:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Ditto! Not a big fan. But thats okay, thats why we vote! My votes been cast, nothing else to do but wait :thumb:


I really thought the Zulu and the Cutty would bring in more votes...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I really thought the Zulu and the Cutty would bring in more votes...


Same, I thought the cutty would take the cake.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I was under the impression that this vote was just the preliminary vote to narrow the choices down. I thought there would be a second vote later to choose the final shape out of 5 or so options. Either way is fine with me, but I was just looking for clarification.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I was under the impression that this vote was just the preliminary vote to narrow the choices down. I thought there would be a second vote later to choose the final shape out of 5 or so options. Either way is fine with me, but I was just looking for clarification.


I think that's right, this is just the "initial shape vote"...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It is the initial shape vote. We will be having a second vote. As for how many shapes will be in the second vote I say we base that on the outcome of this poll. For example, right now the Bent Bulldog (27) and Poker (32) seem to have a substantial lead over the others, so maybe we'll have those two as a final poll or perhaps we could add the zulu (19) as it is the next highest. Of course, these numbers may well change before the poll closes. 

Anyway, once this poll closes everyone can post their opinions on who/and why the finalists should be and we'll take another poll to finalize the choice.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I already knew this. Brain isn't working right.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> It is the initial shape vote. We will be having a second vote. As for how many shapes will be in the second vote I say we base that on the outcome of this poll. For example, right now the Bent Bulldog (27) and Poker (32) seem to have a substantial lead over the others, so maybe we'll have those two as a final poll or perhaps we could add the zulu (19) as it is the next highest. Of course, these numbers may well change before the poll closes.
> 
> Anyway, once this poll closes everyone can post their opinions on who/and why the finalists should be and we'll take another poll to finalize the choice.


Ok that makes sense. Thank you for the clarification. :director:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bulldog..... Bulldog...... Bulldog.....!!!!!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> Bulldog..... Bulldog...... Bulldog.....!!!!!!!


Zulu....Zulu...Zulu!! Come on, Zulu!!! :whip:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Zulu....Zulu...Zulu!! Come on, Zulu!!! :whip:


Niners, Niners, Niner.... whoops wrong forum.

Lovat, Lovat, Lovat!!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

eep: Zulu!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Huh? You voted for a poker!? :gn A LOVAT!? :laser: 

:director: The next guy who doesn't vote ZULU gets a visit from my friend, here...:spider:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Huh? You voted for a poker!? :gn A LOVAT!? :laser:
> 
> :director: *The next guy who doesn't vote ZULU gets a visit from my friend, here...:spider:*


:fear:I pity the fool... (in my best Mr. T voice) :laugh:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Huh? You voted for a poker!? :gn A LOVAT!? :laser:
> 
> :director: The next guy who doesn't vote ZULU gets a visit from my friend, here...:spider:


Ha, I voted for all three! :rockon:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it looks like the Poker, Bent Bully and Zulu are the top three. 

What would you like to do fellows...a winner take all vote between the three, one vote per person? Let's hear your thoughts before I set up the next poll.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I would still leave it multiple choice. Someone may like 2 out of the three and be fine with either one. Or if someone hates one but doesn't mind the other two they should get to bump the vote for those 2.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I would still leave it multiple choice. Someone may like 2 out of the three and be fine with either one. Or if someone hates one but doesn't mind the other two they should get to bump the vote for those 2.


Sounds reasonable to me. Let's see what the other Puffers think.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Quan makes a good point, and I certainly don't see any harm in picking more than one. Count me in.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I say single choice...I'm safe with the top two choices anyway. I think it will weed out the ones on the fence and draw a tighter percentage, clear winner and all.

With multiple choice you have the chance of running a 35%, 35%, 30% type thing. Might as well just make it single vote and get a clear view.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

bullofspadez said:


> I say single choice...I'm safe with the top two choices anyway. I think it will weed out the ones on the fence and draw a tighter percentage, clear winner and all.
> 
> With multiple choice you have the chance of running a 35%, 35%, 30% type thing. Might as well just make it single vote and get a clear view.


I like #1 and #3 in the running right now, which is why I'd rather see two votes. We could always do a tie breaker vote if it came down to it. Indigo likes making these polls...:biggrin1:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Clearly the only sensible thing to do in the chance of a tie would be to select at random one member who voted for each shape and they fight to the death. The last one standing is the pipe shape we get for the year.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You guys crack me up. :cf

I like making polls, so no problem there. Perhaps we need a poll on how to conduct the next poll?


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Clearly the only sensible thing to do in the chance of a tie would be to select at random one member who voted for each shape and they fight to the death. The last one standing is the pipe shape we get for the year.


Well in that case I change my mind...multiple choice it is...

Side bets can be for tobacco.

And we can start more polls for arena and weapon choices... Indigo you got time for all these polls:biggrin1:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, it looks like the Poker, Bent Bully and Zulu are the top three.
> 
> What would you like to do fellows...a winner take all vote between the three, one vote per person? Let's hear your thoughts before I set up the next poll.


This is one of those voting paradoxes that's so much fun. Voting to put them in order, first, second and third by preference, scoring the votes 3,2,1, you can actually wind up with a pipe that's nobody's favorite but one that's acceptable to almost everybody. Voting for a pure winner with everyone casting one vote will please the most people, but also leave the most people "dissatisfied".


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I second your proposed runoff, John.

Unless someone wants to set up a poll to determine the format of the final poll?

:biggrin:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmm, this is a tough one... What was done in the past?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I say we should each get two votes. Makes sense to me!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> I say we should each get two votes. Makes sense to me!


There is no way to limit the voting to two, although there is no point in voting for all three... But I think I agree with that each person can vote for one or two...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> There is no way to limit the voting to two, although there is no point in voting for all three... But I think I agree with that each person can vote for one or two...


Six choices:

First/Second
zulu/poker
zulu/bdog
poker/bdog
poker/zulue
bdog/poker
bdog/zulu


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Six choices:
> 
> First/Second
> zulu/poker
> ...


Not sure what you mean here... Are you suggesting that these be the options people vote on?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

freestoke said:


> This is one of those voting paradoxes that's so much fun. Voting to put them in order, first, second and third by preference, scoring the votes 3,2,1, you can actually wind up with a pipe that's nobody's favorite but one that's acceptable to almost everybody. Voting for a pure winner with everyone casting one vote will please the most people, but also leave the most people "dissatisfied".


These are good points. And I think I follow what you are saying in your other post...we could create every combination of two choices for poll items and then people could select the choice that represented their two "votes." I could then manually tabulate the results and we'd have a winner. I'm not sure how we could do a 3,2,1 ranking with this polling software, but if anyone knows/can think of how let us know.

Any more thoughts on this guys? I think if we don't come up with much more discussion on this, maybe we should just take the simple route and have a one choice battle between the three, and then if it's close between two choices have a runoff between those two.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> These are good points. And I think I follow what you are saying in your other post...we could create every combination of two choices for poll items and then people could select the choice that represented their two "votes." I could then manually tabulate the results and we'd have a winner. I'm not sure how we could do a 3,2,1 ranking with this polling software, but if anyone knows/can think of how let us know.
> 
> Any more thoughts on this guys? I think if we don't come up with much more discussion on this, maybe we should just take the simple route and have a one choice battle between the three, and then if it's close between two choices have a runoff between those two.


I think either a multi or single vote for one will be fine...we only had 80 votes last poll. I say we move on to a clear winner.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> I think either a multi or single vote for one will be fine...*we only had 80 votes last poll*. I say we move on to a clear winner.


We only had 80? I think 80 is pretty good... How many did you think we would have?


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> We only had 80? I think 80 is pretty good... How many did you think we would have?


42 squared...

really? I was saying that its not a ton of people and some might not be back for this next one as they may not be into the final 3 shapes.

I get what freestoke was trying to do with the two votes... and if Indigo wants to tabulate the count and if it "satisfies" the voter, then fine. I'm in the frame of mind that out of the 80 or less that may vote in this round a multi or single vote works fine and is more expedient.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I say just leave it open. People can vote for 1, 2, or 3 pipes out of the three we settle on. Voting for three is the same as not voting, but if someone wants to do that, so be it. Same thing with 1 or 2, just let the voter decide. It doesn't need to be complicated and I bet we'll still have a clear winner...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I say just pop a poll up there and lets have at it. We can always call for a recount if there is suspicion of hanging chads.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

IMO we only need one more poll. Multiple choice, and the winning shape is it. 

If you only like one vote for one, If you like 2 vote for both, If you like all 3 you're already a winner.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> 42 squared...
> 
> really? I was saying that its not a ton of people and some might not be back for this next one as they may not be into the final 3 shapes.
> 
> I get what freestoke was trying to do with the two votes... and if Indigo wants to tabulate the count and if it "satisfies" the voter, then fine. I'm in the frame of mind that out of the 80 or less that may vote in this round a multi or single vote works fine and is more expedient.


Gotcha, I thought you were suggesting that we should have had more than 80.

I am fine with however yall want to work the final vote...


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Gotcha, I thought you were suggesting that we should have had more than 80.
> 
> I am fine with however yall want to work the final vote...


hehe, no... I figure with most projects like this the end will produce 50% follow through, that's what?, 40 special run pipes. That's a nice collector's number in my eyes eep:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> hehe, no... I figure with most projects like this the end will produce 50% follow through, that's what?, 40 special run pipes. That's a nice collector's number in my eyes eep:


 I guess that would be an improvement since there were only about 30 ordered last year...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, since this thread has been quiet for a couple of days I think it's time to proceed with the next poll. I think we could pretty much use any of the methods suggested, as they all have strengths and weaknesses. 

However, we've got to move ahead in some form or other so I am going to go with the option where you can vote for multiple shapes. Let's see how that shakes out. If we end up with pretty close to a three way split we can vote again on all three shapes, one vote per person winner take all. Otherwise, I say we go with the shape that wins this poll. In the event of an actual tie between shapes we can have a one vote per person runoff.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Houston, we are a GO!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, lets get started! This is exciting.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Lets do it!!!!!!

Also, what is with the changing avatars? Its confusing me. (Yeah, talking to you, ProbateGeek and KarateKyle :kev


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

jfserama said:


> Also, what is with the changing avatars? Its confusing me. (Yeah, talking to you, ProbateGeek and KarateKyle :kev


Yeah, well we have over 30 Bomb Squids now, so it's bound to get a little confusing (all had a Bomb Squid theme to their avi).

I will be going back to Mel here shortly. Sorry for any confusion - carry on.

p


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

jfserama said:


> Lets do it!!!!!!
> 
> Also, what is with the changing avatars? Its confusing me. (Yeah, talking to you, ProbateGeek and KarateKyle :kev


Hahaha! All the squids are repping their club, I thought I'd rep mine! That, everyone, is Weary Wil. He is a hobo. SDSU celebrates "hobo daze (days)" as our homecoming, everyone dresses up as hobos and does hobo activites. Long story. But yeah. SDSU pipe club! Like us on facebook.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, I've created the next poll.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/300487-puff-2012-pipe-shape-vote-here.html


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I see we have made it to the final poll on shapes. Hooray!

But I have 1 little question / concern before I cast my vote, as nit-picky as it may be.

The shape I have been pulling for has made it down to the last 3. bent bulldog. But what I really want to see is a squat bent bulldog. If there is a chance that the pipe wouldn't be squat in stature, I may prefer the other shapes to normal bent bulldog or rhodesian.

Perhaps I am not the only one thinking about this, but maybe I am. But I'm not sure where to cast my vote at the moment.

Any thoughts?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> Well, I see we have made it to the final poll on shapes. Hooray!
> 
> But I have 1 little question / concern before I cast my vote, as nit-picky as it may be.
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that that this year we were taking the approach that we would present the carvers with a basic shape choice and that they would then use their artistry to design the specific pipe. Therefore, I would think it would be best to choose the shape you like the most generally, rather than a shape you would only like in a specific configuration or desgn.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> The shape I have been pulling for has made it down to the last 3. bent bulldog. But what I really want to see is a squat bent bulldog. If there is a chance that the pipe wouldn't be squat in stature, I may prefer the other shapes to normal bent bulldog or rhodesian.
> 
> Perhaps I am not the only one thinking about this, but maybe I am. But I'm not sure where to cast my vote at the moment.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'm with you on the squat as it's one of my favorite shapes, but I don't know if anyone else is. A straight squat I recently bought.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

One of my five briars is a Comoy's bent bulldog I got from my dad.










It's a really good smoker, but am still hoping for one of the others.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> It's a really good smoker, but am still hoping for one of the others.


I hear ya. The Zulu is actually growing on me. Always thought, no way!
Nice Comoy's.


----------

